# hpilo in FreeBSD



## Mox (May 17, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Are there any plans of porting the driver "hpilo" (a new CentOS 5.5 has it) to FreeBSD?
I mean it would be cool!


----------



## dennylin93 (May 17, 2010)

The freebsd-proliant@ mailing list should be the best place to ask this question (perhaps freebsd-current@ as well).


----------



## Mox (May 17, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Mox (May 18, 2010)

I started thread http://old.nabble.com/hpilo-in-FreeBSD-to28584056.html


----------

